# Need help finding a saxophonist



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Can someone help me find a saxophonist who is willing to play one of my songs? I can not pay because I do not sell this music but I can offer my studio and skills in payment.

Thanks in advance, I know it's crazy but I have to try.

andreimartinezagras.webs.com
Here is an example for consideration
https://youtu.be/NDV6IQJgxSE


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2015)

Bandmix.ca


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Good idea! Thanks


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

laristotle said:


> Bandmix.ca


Nah, hasn't work...


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You are in Ottawa right? Have you tried posting at http:// www.theottawamusician.com ? That's where I've found a few musicians that I have played with.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are on Facebook, do a search on Ottawa music and join the different groups and post your ad in there.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Chito for the link and the suggestion. I see you are in Ottawa too (greco told me before) maybe I'll have the opportunity to meet you in person someday.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You're welcome. For sure. Most times folks here I've met when doing gear deals. I'm in the west end.

Sent from my mobile computer.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

At this point I have to say that www.theottawamusician.com seems not to be a very frequented website.


----------



## Neil Sharpe (Nov 19, 2015)

Try Saxontheweb.net, the world's largest sax forum, with nearly 50,000 members, including a large number of Canadians. You could try posting in the "Working Pros" section. Registration is free.
http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forum.php


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Neil Sharpe said:


> Try Saxontheweb.net, the world's largest sax forum, with nearly 50,000 members, including a large number of Canadians. You could try posting in the "Working Pros" section. Registration is free.
> http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forum.php


Thank you Neil!


----------

